# Would you pay for a Covid test if you could?



## Bronco Lane (13 May 2020)

I can't hug my son nor my grand children. I cannot visit them. They cannot visit me.
I don't have any Covid 19 symptoms and neither does my son and grandchildren.  I have been self isolating and so have they.  Why can we not meet and give each other a hug?

Is it because one of us might be asymptomatic?

We have read about army ships and football stadiums and out of the way places being converted to testing stations.  Are these places still there or have they disappeared. They are not talked about any more.

Weeks ago we heard about tests being available for 10,000 people a day by the next Wednesday.....then this shifted to 100,000 a day by the end of the month etc. This has come and gone......a bit like the hullabaloo about the thousands of pre fab pod type houses that were going to be built.....

Why can we not have a 24 hour test to find out if any of us are carriers. Why can we not have this test even if we pay for it? Then I can give my kids a hug.

It seems to me that we are being isolated from each other because our government cannot get it's act together.


----------



## Mouldy (13 May 2020)

I'd happily pay for a test.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 May 2020)

I don't think that the tests are reliable enough.  All it would tell you is that you "probably" don't have Covid on the day you were tested. 

You could get it between the date of the test and the date you get the results. 

It's better to live with the dislocation for another while yet.

Brendan


----------



## Purple (13 May 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I don't think that the tests are reliable enough.  All it would tell you is that you "probably" don't have Covid on the day you were tested.
> 
> You could get it between the date of the test and the date you get the results.
> 
> ...


The problem is that "another while yet" could be 12-18 months.


----------



## odyssey06 (14 May 2020)

I would pay for this one if it pans out:

_A test to find out whether people have been infected with coronavirus in the past has been approved by health officials in England.
Public Health England said the antibody test, developed by Swiss pharmaceutical company Roche, was a "very positive development".
The blood test looks for antibodies to see if a person has already had the virus and might now have some immunity.
Until now, officials have said such tests are not reliable enough. BBC medical correspondent Fergus Walsh said it was still unclear how much protection the presence of antibodies would give against coronavirus or how long any immunity might last._









						Covid antibody test a 'positive development'
					

The test, now approved in the UK, can tell who has had Covid-19 - but gives no guarantee they are immune.



					www.bbc.com


----------

